# Stainless Exhaust for Fiat based Hymer



## mib (Sep 18, 2005)

Does anyone know of someone who supplies and fits stainless exhausts for fiat based motorhomes, somewhere within 100miles of Huddersfield?


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Try here

http://www.longlife.co.uk/dealer-locator/default.aspx


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Personal experience of stainless exhausts is that they last as long as the OEM exhaust. Thats not quickfit OK.

c.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Tony banks is the longlife agent in leeds, did a twin exit quad pipe system for my old vw, top quality fair price and speedy service, even gave me a discourtesy car for the day! :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Had one once on a car.

Cost a fortune and kept cracking until I got fed up of paying for SS welding and dumped it.

Clive is wrong. :wink: Mine didn't survive as long as the OEM one had!!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

There you go then!
Still want to fit one?

C.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Seen loads of them they don't rot they break !! usually on the undercut at the welds, IMHO waste of money

Loddy


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Many years ago I got a stainless system specially made & fitted by a specialist to our first motorhome, a Mercedes 208d based Eldiss autocirrus. Big mistake!! It ran more slowly (it was slow to start with not being a turbo) and I had to get it remade with bigger internal bore. Then after a year or two it cracked. I have since realised that most diesel engined vehicles original exhausts last for ages, so I totally wasted my time and money....


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a Blueflame SS exhaust on my Cougar, lots of other owners have them. *None have ever cracked or broke*

There are different qualities of stainless steel and workmanship


----------

